# Why avoid egyptian men?



## Adam Nezar (Jun 12, 2013)

How are you today?
I am here to make friendship with expats on cairo (Males & Females ) and to help them too , But - I face some problems with expats especially women.
some of them think that egyptian men only want marry and travel to europe , others think egyptian men only want dating with them , others think that they want money only ....Etc.
I know that some expats suffering here from some bad citizens but not all egyptian same and not all them with close mind or eastern habits or eastern life style .
I can consider myself from lucky men on egypt that have friendship with expats and like to know more if it possible , real friends only that i care for .
So why expats in egypt take that bad opinion about Egyptian men and if have reasons tell me what bad things that happened for each one ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry this forum is not for local citizens to meet expats...


----------

